# What is she thinking?



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

A friend of mine wants to get her dog groomed but refuses to take the dog to the vet to get all its shots. She is looking for a groomer that does not require this. However she is getting upset that she can not find one. All the groomers around here require a copy of the vaccinations on file as it is state law. She keeps looking really thinking she will find a groomer that will go against the rules.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I knew a guy in highschool that went out and got a prince albert, nicked an artery, and ended up in the emergency room, but atleast he was drunk.....

Some people just are just dumb. Your friend might just be ignorant though. Have you tried explaining things to her?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

There are a lot of people who prefer to observe a modified vaccine schedule, and often have to deal with trouble from their pets not being "up-to-date" with vaccines. I won't tell them they should overvaccinate their pets. Maybe a housecall groomer will do it? Or learn to do it herself.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I've worked in two salons and our one vaccine requirement was rabies. That's for your butt and mine. If your dog bites me during a groom, we're both gonna want proof they were vaccinated for rabies. Saves a lot of trouble on both fronts. Is she not even willing to get a rabies vaccination to get a groom? If not, she is kind of out of luck unless she finds someone willing to do a house call.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

As far as I know, the only vaccine groomers require in PA is rabies. Is the dog already vaxxed for rabies and she doesn't want to do unnecessary boosters? If that's the case, she should look into getting the dog titered, and independent grooming shop would likely accept that. Mine does. Big box groomers, like PetSmart, probably won't.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

The only thing most grooming shops require is rabies vaccination...Its the law. The others are recommended but not required, although puppies are usually required to have had a full 2-3 rounds of puppy shots. If her dog doesn't have it's rabies vaccination up to date, then she is breaking the law and either needs to suck it up and get that one booster or have the dog titered. Some states will accept that, others don't. You would have to check.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

In Illinois grooming salons are not required by law to have vax records on file or up to date. I dont check or ask or require any vax on dogs in my salon, and I hope I never have to.I vaccinate my own dogs minimally, due to obvious reasons now with all the studies on overvaccination. The box stores always require it, regardless of the state. Maybe she should look into a mobile groomer? If the state requires groomers to have rabies vax on file, she is going to have to at least titer. Stupid. Rabies vax are PROVEN to be effective for at LEAST 7 years, yet we have to do it every 1-3. The 3 year shot is EXACTLY the same as the one year, so whats that tell you.


----------



## aliceisalive (Dec 10, 2012)

Think outside the corporate box. Corporate chain stores who do grooming always have very strict rules about everything. Does your friend not want to get shots because of money issues (or reluctance to actually go the vet) or because of concerns of the actual shots? Nevertheless, privately owned salons/boutiques are a lot more lenient with rules (as opposed to being under the spotlight of Big Brother in the corporate stores) and they are more likely to actually listen to any concerns about having certain shots and make exceptions on a case by case basis. But getting groomed at a Corporate store without shots? Probably not gonna happen.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I use a mobile groomer who has never asked for any papers.


----------

